

MIT's Kaashoek receives ACM award for Exokernel Operating Systems, et al. - hankejh
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/kaashoek-acm-award.html

======
beza1e1
"Operating systems typically interpret instructions written in high-level
programming languages and oversee their execution on a device’s hardware."

What is that supposed to mean?

~~~
rch
One place to start:
[http://www.antlr.org/wiki/display/ANTLR3/The+difference+betw...](http://www.antlr.org/wiki/display/ANTLR3/The+difference+between+compilers+and+interpreters)

~~~
efnx
Awesome article, thanks.

------
rch
a link to the distribution:

<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/exo/distrib.html>

~~~
efnx
from that link: "Please note that in June, 1998, long after the exokernel was
a working system, the exokernel CVS repository was discarded..." Which makes
me think his award comes long after his involvement in the project. What's the
most up to date project to hack around with? Is this it? (the last tarball is
dated 2000 and most of the pages on exokernals are dated 1998).

~~~
rch
The stale-ness of the code is briefly addressed 20 min into the talk below.

In a perfect world, an exokernel OS would be roughly as stale as the
architecture it was built for.

Imagine an operating system that could conceivably be 'done', in a development
sense.

